# Smelly Gas



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

Can anyone help me with the following problem. I have IBS and am currently on a restricted diet, which has helped the bloating that I use to get. I can't not tell if it has stopped the smelly gas. I don't feel like I am passing gas but people around me are always used complaining about a funny smell. How can I know if this has stopped. Any suggestions. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I have suffered from the "smelly gas syndrome" for longer than I care to talk about - I could always tell when I passed gas even when it was very easy, but I could also smell it. I have been taking a supplement that I searched out in desperation call Pro-M and it really does help and the only side effect I have noticed is that I actually have less gas as well as the lack of odor.Search: http://www.naturalhealthconsult.com/Monographs/proM.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi Kaydee & beenthere,this is a subject that has been discussed a lot on this board in the past. There are a lot more of *us* stinkers out there than one might think I am going to check out your link, and sure hope it helps me as it has you. THANX ------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Hi gals! Same problem. Have tried to deal with externally, but sure would love to have it taken care of from the inside out. Mushrooms scare me though. Haven't been posting much ...just a lot of lurking. Figured y'all got sick and tired of the same ole tune of gas gas gas.Joyce...let me know how it goes....YOU ALL GO FIRST. I'm game, though. After chlorofresh a person would be game for anything!!!!!Chlorofresh worked, but after several weeks I could tase it all the time. It was like chewing chlorets gum 24hrs a day. If you want to try it you can get it at a natural food site, or vitamine place. bachiana[This message has been edited by bachiana (edited 07-21-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Hi bachi,long time no see. I haven't tried it yet but did send a post to the company, They said you could take it as often and as long as you wanted as it would do no harm. But what ele would they tell ya. I too am leary about the mushroon thing.Thanks for letting me go first.







http://www.broadcast.com/video/listenpages/re/4433/ Try here for a relaxation video you can watch free, takes 20 minutes, could help get rid of some of the gas, maybe......







Wish I had a sure cure.....







luvs ya and and (((((huggers)))))) Joyce------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Stop eating Taco Bell!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

Usually, if I go to the bathroom or expel gas in the morning, there is no odor. However, very rarely, I'll go in the afternoon or at night, and the odor is horrible. Usually, crampy D produces a worse odor than osmotic D. I do know that everyone's system works differently, and that each of us has different odors and bacteria in our guts that behave differently.


----------

